

What are the odds? Book of Odds, quirky new reference site, will tell you - waderoush
http://www.xconomy.com/boston/2009/10/14/book-of-odds-comes-out-of-stealth-to-make-intuitive-sense-of-statistics-but-can-it-sell-ads/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Actual web site: <http://www.bookofodds.com/>

See also:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=880376>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=880974>

